# prime video internet problem



## grass_shadow (Jan 7, 2021)

Hi, I just got my unit and all works well except the prime video app. When launching the prime app it displays a prime video logo for about 30s and then errors indicating an Internet connectivity problem. The error screen rotates among various languages and suggests going to www.amazon.com/videohelp to troubleshoot. Nothing much there.

I opened a case with TiVo and was toid to factory reset, which I've done several times. Same result. I'm on the latest firmware. I've also tried updating the prime video app and downgrading and get the same result either way.

All other apps work fine. On 5Ghz WiFi with no loss or latency issues based on speed tests from other devices. Firewall logs show connection attempts. I've put the stick in a separate policy that's wide open and see the same issues.

Anybody experience or solve this? -thanks!


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Uninstall the Amazon App from the TiVo.

Force a TiVo Service Connection. Wait for it to "Complete"

Reboot the TiVo.

Force a TiVo Service Connection. 

Reinstall the Amazon App.

Force a TiVo Service Connection. 

Try Amazon again.

Note that the Amazon App login typically generates an 'unannounced' email with a 'single use' password for this login.

Report back.

-KP


----------



## grass_shadow (Jan 7, 2021)

kpeters59 said:


> Uninstall the Amazon App from the TiVo.
> 
> Force a TiVo Service Connection. Wait for it to "Complete"
> 
> ...


Hi KP, Thanks for your help. I see that I can uninstall apps that I installed from the Google Play store, but apps like Prime Video and Netflix don't display an uninstall option. I suspect this is the case because they come installed with the device. The only uninstall option I see on such apps is to uninstall updates. This appears to revert back to the app version that comes with the device firmware.


----------

